# River Place, Blakely, GA



## ASH556 (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys, my grandpa works at this awesome hunting lodge down in Blakely, GA called River Place.  It is owned by the Sealy family.  My "Pa" as I call him played football @ UGA in the 50's with Jimmy Sealy and Wayne Dye (Pat's older brother).  It's really neat to be down there and hear some stories about some southern football legends.  When I went down in '08, Jeff Burger (80's Auburn QB) made some killer pork chops for us.  Last time I was down I took some pics of the inside of their kitchen house that I though some of you might enjoy:


















Bear Bryant and Pat Dye coming back from a morning in the field:


----------



## brandonsc (May 19, 2011)

i wish my walls looked like them


----------



## wvdawg (May 19, 2011)

Awesome place - even better stories!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

